# Anybody using a yamaha aw1600 digital recorder



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was thinking about getting one of these, i have the Aw16G, and i think the newer model is similar too use, i like the idea of having a Usb .. anybody got one of these..would like your thoughts
Rick


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Rick. I have both. Started with the AW16G and last summer got a used 1600. They are essentially the same machines with upgrades on the 1600. Those are a larger 40 gig hard drive, 8 combo XLR/1.4" input jacks (instead of only 2 on the G), a voice pitch correction, and USB out. I midi slave mine together for 16 inputs. Great for recording live bands with a drum kit fully miked up. I say go for it. Prices are low on Ebay (discontinued by Yamaha). Yamaha repair will support these for years to come. You can swap out the hard drive for larger units.
Here is a very active user forum with tons of advice and archived material. I found answers to all my questions about hooking 2 units together on there before aquiring the 1600.
Link here: The DijonStock Yamaha AW16G, AW1600 & AW2400 digital recording support forum &bull; Index page
Bruce


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi
I like the idea of when the song is done, i think you can just send it too the computer, via USB..... would this be true....The recorder i have now i have to burn it on a cd.. i will check out the web site, thanks for the info.
Rick


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Rick the USB can be used to send all the seperate tracks to the computer and back. I've never done it. Just mixing right on the decks. The forum has a lot of tech talk that is a lot easier to understand than the yamaha manual....if you know what I mean.
Let me know if you get the 1600.
Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Simon 59 (Apr 15, 2021)

Slowfinger said:


> Hi Rick. I have both. Started with the AW16G and last summer got a used 1600. They are essentially the same machines with upgrades on the 1600. Those are a larger 40 gig hard drive, 8 combo XLR/1.4" input jacks (instead of only 2 on the G), a voice pitch correction, and USB out. I midi slave mine together for 16 inputs. Great for recording live bands with a drum kit fully miked up. I say go for it. Prices are low on Ebay (discontinued by Yamaha). Yamaha repair will support these for years to come. You can swap out the hard drive for larger units.
> Here is a very active user forum with tons of advice and archived material. I found answers to all my questions about hooking 2 units together on there before aquiring the 1600.
> Link here: The DijonStock Yamaha AW16G, AW1600 & AW2400 digital recording support forum &bull; Index page
> Bruce


Hi Bruce I’ve recently bought another aw16g I’m trying to link them together to give me more tracks 
Have several different ways to no avail , I followed the instruction carefully inc the one from Yamaha managed to get them linked via midi and optical cable but finding it speeds up and slows down also tried just midi cable but that wasn’t successful either
Could you give me any help on this matter
Many thanks Simon


----------

